# Hello



## koi (May 16, 2013)

So did you ride enough to know you will like it? A new rider to the game is always awesome, but there is no point in buying gear if you aren't sure your going to be completely into it.

I rented a few times before I bought my first board.


----------



## Kalrigan (Feb 1, 2014)

koi said:


> So did you ride enough to know you will like it? A new rider to the game is always awesome, but there is no point in buying gear if you aren't sure your going to be completely into it.
> 
> I rented a few times before I bought my first board.


I'm pretty sure I liked it, I sucked a lot when I used to go but I enjoyed it. The only thing that stopped me was the lack of people to do it with and driving for 2 hours by myself to spend a weekend by myself wasn't something I wanted to do then. Now I simply don't care and just want to snowboard. 

On that note, I might still end up hitting the slopes this season using rental before actually purchasing.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd recommend trying to make the most of the remaining season, so going up there, renting and riding. Maybe taking a lesson or two, they really help. Then if you're sufficiently enjoying it, get your own gear and have fun! :yahoo:


----------



## Kalrigan (Feb 1, 2014)

Varza said:


> I'd recommend trying to make the most of the remaining season, so going up there, renting and riding. Maybe taking a lesson or two, they really help. Then if you're sufficiently enjoying it, get your own gear and have fun! :yahoo:


Yeah if snowboarding is anything like skydiving, buying gear after the season ends is the best way to go for best prices. So you're right, I might do just that and go up a few times. Just gonna get some pants and a jacket for it, but I'll rent everything else.


----------



## KellionBane (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.

Drop a line here next time you're heading out: Eastern Canada - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums

There's about 40-50 of us from Toronto, I'm sure some of us would come out.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Join our club next year.
Bus up to Mount St. Louis and Blue Mountain on weekends with us - no driving.
Meet lots of people.
Free lessons on every day trip!

www.ntsc.ca


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I second GreyDragon's suggestion. That was how I got started. There are several clubs in the Toronto area that do trips like this, the North Toronto Ski Club that GreyDragon mentions, the High Park ski club and the Not So Pro Ski & Snowboard Club all run weekend trips by bus. You will meet lots of people with similar interests and skill levels, have access to resources to improve your own skills and get discounts on lift tickets, rentals etc.


----------



## Kalrigan (Feb 1, 2014)

Will do guys, thanks.


----------



## Kalrigan (Feb 1, 2014)

A quick question about boards for the future, I'm 5'10 and hover between 150-160 lbs so let's say 155. What board size am I supposed to be going for? I keep reading/hearing conflicting answers. Some say go by weight, others by height (the whole chin measurement). 
Also I'm pretty sure I should be going for All mountain when I'm a beginner. But what about the other details? Shape? Camber, rocket, or hybrid? 

Any adivce?


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Size is best determined by weight, but even then what style of riding you are doing, what sized boards grow to be your personal preference, and design of the board further change sizing. Basically, you won't usually factor in height all that much unless a certain board restricts what stance width you prefer.

Unfortunately for newer riders, like when I was looking for one, all-mountain boards can be pretty much any shape or rocker profile with boatloads of differing characteristics from one to the next. The girls and guys here will help out A LOT despite the insane number of questions they get asked about board suggestions, so you're in a good spot. To start, it's good to know what style of riding you're planning on doing(yeah All-Mountain but plan on doing much time off the groomers? in the park?) and what region you ride primarily(You already said Canada but I don't know much about Canada riding ).


----------



## Kalrigan (Feb 1, 2014)

Naturesabre said:


> Size is best determined by weight, but even then what style of riding you are doing, what sized boards grow to be your personal preference, and design of the board further change sizing. Basically, you won't usually factor in height all that much unless a certain board restricts what stance width you prefer.
> 
> Unfortunately for newer riders, like when I was looking for one, all-mountain boards can be pretty much any shape or rocker profile with boatloads of differing characteristics from one to the next. The girls and guys here will help out A LOT despite the insane number of questions they get asked about board suggestions, so you're in a good spot. To start, it's good to know what style of riding you're planning on doing(yeah All-Mountain but plan on doing much time off the groomers? in the park?) and what region you ride primarily(You already said Canada but I don't know much about Canada riding ).


Weight? Alright cool, I'll go by that then. The style of riding will probably be normal riding around the hills until I get really comfortable, then I might start doing park. I always enjoyed grinding rails, boxes, ramps, since my inline skating days. 

To be honest, I don't know much about Canada riding either haha.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Icy hard pack 90% of the time. Ultrafirm groomers 8%. Slushy mashed potatoes 2.8%. Fresh new snow 0.2%. Now you know. We love it anyway.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

For your kit I recommend Hogtown at King and Spadina. They will set you up and give you a good deal on old season stock.


----------



## Kalrigan (Feb 1, 2014)

MelC said:


> For your kit I recommend Hogtown at King and Spadina. They will set you up and give you a good deal on old season stock.


Thanks man.


----------

